# Turtle v Car



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 6, 2012)

Hope this little girl will be ok. 
The local vet rang and asked what they should, so I picked her up to take 
to the Karingal vet where Shane Simpson works.
The bridge of the shell has a crack, 
which can sometimes mean internal damage and she has blood in her mouth.
Later today we will xray her and see how bad it all is.


----------



## Klaery (Feb 6, 2012)

Doesn't look good  
Best of luck to the little girl! Tough little critters.


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 6, 2012)

bloody cars!! 

...good luck with your patient!!


----------



## -Peter (Feb 6, 2012)

Unfortunately you often get pelvic and or scapular damage which usually cause infection. The Broken bridge is easily fixed but indicates a lot of compression as does the internal bleeding. With any luck the bleeding could be superficial. Heres hoping.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Peter, there is still blood coming from its mouth (not looking great) but very active with full neck extention and all legs working eyes dont look to bad although one wants to stay shut 
as he tries to escape the enclosure.
Im on my way to see Shane very soon so the exrays should tell us where to go, I hope.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck, Baz (and turt)! Keep us updated.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 6, 2012)

Doesn't look good but my wife and I have successfully rehabilitated much worse. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 6, 2012)

Just got back from the vet and left her there for an operation. 
Shane says the damage is minimal and she has a very good chance.
Xray showed no pelvic and or scapular damage and the bleeding was 
coming from a small injury in the top of her mouth.
3 for 3


----------



## -Peter (Feb 6, 2012)

Good result Baz.
Its is always important to get an X-ray with car/turtle incidents.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 7, 2012)

A great result for the little girl and the
operation should be interesting to..stay tuned

[video=youtube;1ZNfsFXaoIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZNfsFXaoIQ[/video]


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 7, 2012)

Baz, its good of you to take the Eastern Long-Neck Turtle to the vet, and l hope it makes a full recovery and goes to a good home, where it will be well looked after and cared for best of luck, if it wansn't for people like you what hope would animals like this Turtle have in recovering from serious injuries no hope, keep up the good work in rescuing injured wildlife.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 7, 2012)

Let's hope she's a winner and infection doesn't take over


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 7, 2012)

She's in the best hands now, and from here she will go to a very experienced carer who specialises in turtles.
Still got to get through the operation, but im sure she'll be fine.


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 7, 2012)

Poor little girl but great news that it looks like she will make it.
Nice work Baz!


----------



## Globe (Feb 7, 2012)

Chris1 said:


> bloody cars!!
> 
> ...good luck with your patient!!



For all we know ssssnakeman may have run over it  highly doubt it though, either way i don't think it would have been intentional (my faith in human-kind astonishes me ;D)

Hope all goes well, if you're updated in the future please update us also


----------



## Poggle (Feb 7, 2012)

you should be very proud of yourself baz.

Cheers,

Mick


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 7, 2012)

Globe said:


> For all we know ssssnakeman may have run over it  highly doubt it though, either way i don't think it would have been intentional (my faith in human-kind astonishes me ;D)
> 
> Hope all goes well, if you're updated in the future please update us also



I can tell you he didn't as I was with him when he got the call.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 7, 2012)

Haha, you were to. 
Thanks Elaine.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 7, 2012)

Globe said:


> For all we know ssssnakeman may have run over it  highly doubt it though, either way i don't think it would have been intentional (my faith in human-kind astonishes me ;D)



It would disgust you to see what some people do. I used to live in an area where in the dry season many short-necked turtles would cross a road to get from a drying up dam to a river. It made me so angry to see the occasional driver who would deliberately swerve, even off the road, to hit these guys. Fortunately for every ******* out there, there is someone like sssnakeman who helps balance the scales and restore my faith in some aspects of human nature.


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 7, 2012)

I've never seen someone deliberately run over a turtle but it saddens me to spot snakes on the side of the road,where it looks like someone would have to go out of their way to run it over 
Good on you Snakeman...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 10, 2012)

Spoke to Karla at the clinic and Mertle the turtle has had the operation and will be ok, next week she goes to the carer where she will live out her days in the company of other turtles in the lap of luxury.
woohoo


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't s'pose Karla's interested in an old, blind, deaf and dumb Lacie?! She sounds like a real angel!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you talking about Boris?
Karla does have a big heart, and Ill ask her, but do you really want to send him down?. 
What would the legalities and paperwork behind this action be?
Are you really trying to find a good home for him Richard?

Are you talking about Boris?
Karla does have a big heart, and Ill ask her, but do you really want to send him down?. 
What would the legalities and paperwork behind this action be?
Are you really trying to find a good home for him Richard?

Before and after pics


View attachment 238286
View attachment 238287


----------



## Miffy (Feb 20, 2012)

Great Video, hows it going now?


----------

